# Post construction total lawn rehab



## Islander (Jul 19, 2021)

My father and I are finishing up a patio project at his house on Vancouver Island. While the patio is starting to look good, the "lawn" has been destroyed.










I am hoping to be completed the project and getting seed down in one month's time. He's planning to sell the property this fall, so the timeline will be tight to get the lawn looking half decent.
I'm not sure what seed I'm going to use yet, I want something that will germinate and grow quickly, so I'm thinking of PRG? I'm going to order some Tenacity from the US. I do foresee setting up a good watering system to be a challenge.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Really cool property and what a view!

PRG is the way to go for fast germination. Will you be reel mowing?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I would go with a mix with a high percentage of PRG (at least 50-60%), and some KBG/FF. I wouldn't put all of your eggs in one basket, in case the PRG suffers some winter kill and the house doesn't sell until spring. There's also some shade in the photos, so a little FF might help. Since the house is for sale, I wouldn't stress over the mix to much. You could always pick up a bag of tri-rye and mix it with whatever bag of mix you find, if you need to get the % of PRG higher.


----------



## Islander (Jul 19, 2021)

I got 2000 Sq ft of seed in the ground today. I went with seed from Buckerfields.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Great seed choice for quick germination and fantastic stone work stunning view


----------



## Islander (Jul 19, 2021)

Have some seed germination after 4 days. Picked up a used reel mower for cheap, hope I get to use it soon


----------

